# Classical Music from the 1960's?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm trying to get a feel for 20th century music, decade by decade. There seems to be a relative scarcity in the 1960's, but maybe I'm just in the dark. For those of you who are walking musical encyclopedias, what are the major works of the 1960's?

Thanks,

And May the specific Coronavirus NOT be with You


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Crumb - Ancient Voices of Children
Lutoslawski -Ventian Games, Symphony #2
Penderecki - Threnody, St Luke Passion
Mennin - Symphony #7
Bernstein - Chichester Psalms
Husa - Music for Prague 1968
Barber - Piano Concerto
Boulez - Pli Selon Pli
Dutilleux - Cello Concerto
Britten - War Requiem
Maxwell Davies - Eight Songs for a Mad King
Shostakovich - Symphony #14
Ligeti - Atmospheres, Lontano


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

The first work that springs to mind is Berio's "Sinfonia" and "Folk Songs". They're certainly major works of the 60's. You do also have Penderecki's "Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima", "Polymorphia" and his fenomenal "St. Luke Passion".


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Luigi Nono's "Contrappunto dialettico alla mente" (1968)
(The last five mins. of this composition deal with the USA's war in Vietnam.)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Vasks's list above is a good one.

Things were happening in the '60s.

Einojuhani Rautavaara wrote two symphonies (3rd and 4th) at least, during the decade. And much other music. William Walton completed his Second Symphony in the decade, and Shostakovich was quite active. But the 60s are really about the Beatles and Woodstock. Right? Yeah, right.

Go to Wikipedia links for each year of the decade and check out the classical music info. Lots of stuff there. And not even one mention (at least in the classical section) of Beatles or Woodstock! Who'd have known!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1960_in_music#Classical_music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1961_in_music#Classical_music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1962_in_music#Classical_music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1963_in_music#Classical_music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1964_in_music#Classical_music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1965_in_music#Classical_music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1966_in_music#Classical_music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1967_in_music#Classical_music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1968_in_music#Classical_music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1969_in_music#Classical_music

But when you say 60s to me, here's the only music that comes to mind:




If that ain't "classical", nothin' is!

OK. I'm only kidding. (But, just a little bit.)


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

For me, the best new thing to come out of classical in the '60s was a modern take on very old music.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree *Switched on Bach* is the best thing to come from the 1960s. It was very influential and gave rise to three sequels, the complete switched-on Brandenburgs, and countless copycats.

My favorite other piece of music from the 1960s is probably Edgar Varese's *Nocturnal *the composer sketched 1961. It's kind of a night world version of *Amériques *that he composed after visiting New York City and is supposed to be a sound world of the Big Apple.

No one knew about Ligeti until after *2001: A Space Odyssey* came out 1968. *Atmospheres*, *Requeim* and *Lux Aeterna* were all from the 1960s, probably the composer's most fruitful period.

Otherwise, stuff like Terry Riley's *In C*, Morton Subotnik's *Silver Apples of the Moon*, a short-lived Scott Joplin renewal, and similar pop CM culture seemed to dominate.

Elliott Carter fans -- he wrote a piano concerto 1964.

Stravinsky was still alive but his famous stuff was from the past. Barber too.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

As compositions from the 1960s are amongst my favorites, I can attest that there is no shortage of music written - only a shortage of the dissemination of such music via concert programs or radio broadcasts.

I'll deposit the works which have impressed me into this thread one year at a time so as not to bombard the OP with a voluminous reply.

*1960*

Roberto Gerhard's Symphony No.3
"The Bird Saw It All" by Henri Sauguet
Dialoghi by Luigi Dallapiccola
Goffredo Petrassi's Flute Concerto
Chronochromie by Olivier Messiaen
Lou Harrison's Suite for Symphonic Strings
Durations 1 & 2 by Feldman
Anaklasis by Penderecki, etc…

1960 also witnessed composers utilizing jazz aspects, pantonality, musique concrete & dodecaphony in their music for cinema and television.

*Schachnovelle (Brainwashed) * by Hans-Martin Majewski
*Densô ningen (The Secret of the Telegian)* by Sei Ikeno
*I dolci inganni* by Piero Piccioni
*Jovanka e le altre (Five Branded Women)* by Angelo Francesco Lavagnino
*Cone of Silence* by Gerard Schurmann
*BUtterfield 8* by Bronislau Kaper










Numerous TV series had 'crime jazz' accompany their stories, which was _en vogue_ during 1960.
A surviving specimen is Edwin Astley's *Danger Man*


----------



## strawa (Apr 1, 2020)

One of my images of the 1960s in music are the works of Scelsi. Although they were not well known or completely unknown at the time, their titles and non-western concepts seem to me rooted in the zeitgeist: Anahit, Natura Renovatur, Chukrum, Uaxuctum (in the video). This is not a criticism, nor a compliment.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

mbhaub said:


> For me, the best new thing to come out of classical in the '60s was a modern take on very old music.
> 
> View attachment 133110





larold said:


> I agree *Switched on Bach* is the best thing to come from the 1960s. It was very influential and gave rise to three sequels, the complete switched-on Brandenburgs, and countless copycats.
> 
> ….


I remember the original Walter Carlos release of _Switched on Bach_. I have that record in my collection still. I remember hating it immensely upon first hearing -- and upon every subsequent hearing since. To be fair, I came to the album at a time (late 60's) when I had little tolerance for J.S. Bach's music of any sort. I associated him with all those Cantatas and Chorales. It took me quite a while to adjust into Bach.

Two things led to my reconsideration of Bach's music. One was picking up the 3-LP box set of Nathan Milstein playing the Bach solo violin Sonatas & Partitas:









This is a stunning recording. Though not really a Bach fan at the time, I literally wore the grooves off those three discs. (I have since replaced my original records with CDs of the performance.) Bach was still that guy associated with all those Cantatas and Chorales, but Milstein made a major dent in my resistance.

The second thing was my attending a concert by Jacques Loussier in the early-70s at a local college where I was taking some courses. I had heard a jazz trio was going to perform, but I knew nothing at the time of Loussier or his Bach work. Inevitably, he performed Bach in his jazz style, and I was deeply intrigued. I purchased what Loussier albums I could find and began my life-long love of the man and his music. And I moved a step (or several) closer to the original German master.









I slowly acquired a taste for original Bach music over the next two decades till I reached the point of understanding where I came to consider J.S. Bach the supreme composer/music-maker of all time. I still hold that opinion.

I still cannot stand Walter/Wendy Carlos _Switched on Bach_ music. But apparently a lot of folks can, even folks who generally don't like Bach and all those Cantatas and Chorales. I keep the copy of _Switched on Bach_ in my collection and over the years have actually met a couple of folks who asked if I have that disc. (It must be well-known and popular.) In the meantime, I've collected several big box sets of Bach including a handful of Complete Cantata box sets, music which I supremely adore today and would never want to be without.

I often think I should revisit that _Switched on Bach_ album and give it a reassessment. I often think this. It's been a long while since I last listened to it. It will likely be a long while before I ever do again. I'd much rather listen to all those Cantatas and Chorales … and Sonatas and Partitias and _Goldberg Variations_ and _Brandenburg Concertos_ and ….

Sorry.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Just my personal top 13 from the 1960s...

1961 : Benjamin Britten : Cello Sonata
1962 : BenjaminBritten : War Requiem
1963 : Benjamin Britten : Cello Symphony
1964 : BenjaminBritten : Curlew River
1964 : BenjaminBritten : Cello Suite No. 1
1966 : Benjamin Britten : The Burning Fiery Furnace
1967 : Benjamin Britten : Cello Suite No. 2

1962 : Michael Tippett : King Priam
1966 : Michael Tippett : The Knot Garden

1961 : Aaron Copland : Connotations for Orchestra

1963 : Igor Stravinsky : The Flood
1963 : Igor Stravinsky : Abraham and Isaac
1966 : Igor Stravinsky : Requiem Canticles


PS. I forgot some.... 

1962 : Dmitri Shostakovich : Symphony No. 13 ('Babi-Yar')
1966 : Dmitri Shostakovich : Cello Concerto No. 2
1969 : Dmitri Shostakovich : Symphony No. 14


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2017)

larold said:


> Elliott Carter fans -- he wrote a piano concerto 1964.


For me his '60s peaks are the Double Concerto and especially the Concerto for Orchestra -- some of the finest counterpoint I've heard.

Love the variety of this decade. Personal faves:--

Quartets: Piston 5, Shostakovich 7-12, Lutosławski (very fun to play)

Symphonies: Sessions 6 & 7, Shostakovich 13, Holmboe 9, Pettersson 7

Operas: Britten's "A Midsummer Night's Dream", Zimmerman's "Die Soldaten"

Misc '60s highlights: Babbitt's electronic period (Philomel and Correspondences are wonderful); Kurtág's early miniatures (especially love "In memory of a winter evening"); Lachenmann's Trio Fluido; early Holliger, especially Siebengesang; all Britten's '60s cello music; Pauline Oliveros' electronic music; and for traditional beauty, Durufle's "Quatre motets sur des themes gregoriens" are simply gorgeous.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*1961*

Nocturnal by Edgard Varèse
Geysir, and Hekla, by Jón Leifs
Andre Jolivet's Hymne a l'Universe
Giacinto Scelsi's Aion
Turner - Three Essays for Orchestra by Marius Constant
Takemitsu's Piano Distance, etc.

Benjamin Frankel's music for *The Curse of the Werewolf* is recognized as the 1st 12-tone score written for a British film production.
Other unique scores from 1961 include:
Masaru Sato's big-band *Yojimbo*
*Les Perses*, a made-for-television oratorio by Jean Prodromidès
Alex North's *The Misfits*, with its horse round-up 'ballet'
solo organ accompaniment for *Last Year at Marienbad* by Francis Seyrig
Armando Trovajoli's *Il gigante di metropolis* (a sci-fi peplum with Ondes Martenot prominent)


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Miklos Rossz's *King of Kings * and *El Cid* soundtracks, both from 1961, are my favorites from that composer.









I also enjoy Jerry Goldsmith's 12 tonish *Planet Of the Apes* soundtrack from 1968.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Shostakovich String Quartets 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, and 12.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*1962*

What would a numerologist think about my selections below?

*3 Questions with 2 Answers* by Luigi Dallapiccola
*Symphony No.2* by Benjamin Frankel
*Concerto for 8* by Roberto Gerhard
*7 pezzi for large orchestra* by Maurice Karkoff
*7 Haïkaï* by Olivier Messiaen
*Symphony No.4* by Humphrey Searle

1962 was a banner year for Mikis Theodorakis, who wrote music for *Electra*, *Five Miles to Midnight* + *Phaedra*.
Classical music lovers should be aware that the Orson Welles adaptation of Kafka's *The Trial* liberally applies the Albinoni adagio within its soundtrack whilst elsewhere Brahms checked into *The L-Shaped Room*.
Contemporary French composer Serge Nigg wrote one of his few film scores for *Le combat dans l'île* while one of Goffredo Petrassi's similarly few film scores was *Cronaca familiare*.
Additional special mentions:
*L'eclisse* by Giovanni Fusco
*Pressure Point* by Ernest Gold
*Eva* by Michel Legrand


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

I was just under 10 years old when during "Khrushchev thaw" for some reason state radio played Kuldar Sink often. Oh, how we all hated this music. But 50 years later not bad at all.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Odds and ends from the Sixties …

Joaquín RODRIGO: *Invocación y danza* (1961)
:: Pepe Romero [Philips '92]





Alberto GINASTERA: *Violin Concerto* (1963)
:: Accardo, Bonaventura/Hopkins Center Orchestra [Dynamic '68]





Wiliam WALTON: *Variations on a Theme by Hindemith* (1963)
:: Szell/Cleveland Orchestra [Columbia '64]





Peter MENNIN: *Symphony No. 7 "Variation Symphony"* (1963)
:: Martinon/CSO [RCA '67]





Luigi BERIO: *Folk Songs* (1964)
:: Berberian, Berio/Juilliard Ensemble [RCA '68]
http://www.classicalm.com/en/compos...Songs-Weill-Berio---3-Songs---Cathy-Berberian (tracks 10-20)

Galina USTVOLSKAYA: *Duet* (1964)
:: Beths & De Leeuw [hat ART '91]





György LIGETI: *Requiem* (1965)
:: Gielen/Chor des Bayerischen Rundunks, etc. [Wergo '68]





Alberto GINASTERA: *Concerto per corde* (1965)
:: Turovsky/I Musici de Montréal [Chandos '95]




 (Ormandy/Philadelphia '67)

Richardo GERHARD: *Concerto for Orchestra* (1965)
:: Del Mar/BBC SO [Argo '67]





Giacinto SCELSI: *Anahit* (1965)
:: Bik, Zender/Klangforum Wien [Kairos '95]





Elliott CARTER: *Concerto for Orchestra* (1969)
:: Gielen, SWF Baden-Baden [Arte Nova '92]




 (Boulez/NYPO, live '75)


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

Two great American masterpieces premiered in the 60s:

Aaron Copland's "Connotations":









and even more noteworthy, William Schuman's 8th symphony:









His greatest, in my view, and a contender for "Great American Symphony".


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Only a handful of works from *1963* in this segment.

Toshiro Mayuzumi wrote an _Essay_ for string orchestra whilst Mort Feldman had … not one, mind you, but five (5!) … _Vertical Thoughts_.
A personal fave is Marcel Landowski's _Piano Concerto_, but a most outstanding opus (for me) is Arne Nordheim's _Epitaffio_ - an iconic work for tape and orchestra which encapsulates the 1960s _zeitgeist_.

Modernistic film scores include Roberto Gerhard's *This Sporting Life*, Humphrey Searle's *The Haunting* & *Les Abysses* by Pierre Barbaud.
I will remember 1963 most of all, though, for the 1st seasons of two favorite TV series: *The Outer Limits* (Dominic Frontiere) and *Doctor Who* (Tristram Cary).


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I think of the 60s as quite recent but many of the (IMO) great works of the decade were from the aging generation rather than the avant garde. Among my favourites are much of the best of Shostakovich and some of Britten's greatest:

*Shostakovich *- Symphony 14
-	Violin Concerto 2
-	Cello Concerto 2
-	Quartets 7 - 12
-	Violin Sonata
-	Viola Sonata
*Britten *- Cello Suites 1 & 2
-	Church Parables
-	Cello Symphony
-	War Requiem
-	A Midsummer Night's Dream
-	Blake Songs and Proverbs

*Stravinsky *was running out of steam but his Requiem Canticles is a masterpiece.

Compared to the 70s (or even the 50s) the avant garde may have had less to offer:

*Maxwell Davies *- Eight Songs for a Mad King
*Carter *- Concerto for Orchestra
-	Piano Concerto
-	Double Concerto
*Maderna *- Oboe Concertos 1 & 2
-	Aura
-	Biogramma 
-	Quadrivium
*Lachenmann *- Notturno

Boulez constantly revised and developed his works so it is hard to put dates to them: quite a few of his masterpieces had a manifestation in the 60s but the final works as we know them now were finished later.

The 60s gave us quite a lot of great jazz.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*1964*

*Elegy for JKF* by Igor S.
*The Plague* by Roberto Gerhard
*Symphony No.5* by Roger Sessions
Andre Jolivet's *Symphonie no.3*
Vagn Holmboe's *Requiem for Nietzsche*
B. A. Zimmerman's *Monolog*

I have more favorite soundtracks/film scores from 1964 than any other year; here are only 10.

*Woman in the Dunes* by Toru Takemitsu
*La vie à l'envers (Life Upside Down)* by Jacques Loussier
*The Third Secret* by Richard Arnell
*Psyche 59* by Kenneth V. Jones
*Onibaba* by Hikaru Hayashi
*Lady in a Cage* by Paul Glass
*Intrigo a Los Angeles* by Piero Umiliani
*Les Felins* by Lalo Schifrin
*La cripta e l'incubo* by Carlo Savina
*Black Like Me* by Meyer Kupferman


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> I think of the 60s as quite recent but many of the (IMO) great works of the decade were from the aging generation rather than the avant garde. Among my favourites are much of the best of Shostakovich and some of Britten's greatest:
> 
> *Shostakovich *- Symphony 14
> -	Violin Concerto 2
> ...


But I forgot Stockhausen. Unforgivable. Stimmung, Hymnen, Carre and Mixtur (and no doubt other pieces as well) must be included!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Friedrich Cerha's _Spiegel_ cycle from 1960-61 has not been mentioned.

I know this thread is asking solely for classical music, but there are just too many amazing free jazz records to ignore. Here is a checklist of sorts:

Ornette Coleman Quartet: _This Is Our Music_ (1961 [1960])
Taylor et al.: _The World of Cecil Taylor/Air_ (1960)
Ornette Coleman Double Quartet: _Free Jazz_ (1961 [1960])
Ornette Coleman Quartet: _Ornette!_ (1962 [1961])
Coleman et al.: _Ornette on Tenor_ (1962 [1961])
Cecil Taylor Jazz Unit: _Live at the Café Montmartre/Nefertiti, the Beautiful One Has Come_ (1962)
Albert Ayler Trio: _Spiritual Unity_ (1965 [1964])
Shepp et al.: _Four for Trane_ (1964)
Albert Ayler Quartet: _Ghosts/Vibrations_ (1965 [1964])
Shepp et al.: _Fire Music_ (1965)
John Coltrane Orchestra: _Ascension_ (1966 [1965])
Albert Ayler Quintet: _Spirits Rejoice_ (1965)
Coltrane et al.: _Meditations_ (1966 [1965])
Ornette Coleman Trio: _At the "Golden Circle" Stockholm_ (1966 [1965])
Cherry et al.: _Complete Communion_ (1966 [1965])
Taylor et al.: _Unit Structures_ (1966)
Roscoe Mitchell Sextet: _Sound_ (1966)
Cherry et al.: _Symphony for Improvisers_ (1967 [1966])
Taylor et al.: _Conquistador!_ (1966)
Ayler et al.: _Albert Ayler in Greenwich Village_ (1967 [1966-67])
Coltrane & Ali: _Interstellar Space_ (1974 [1967])
Roscoe Mitchell Quartet: _Old/Quartet_ (1975 [1967])
Roscoe Mitchell Art Ensemble: _Congliptious_ (1968) 
Braxton et al.: _3 Compositions of New Jazz_ (1968) 
Peter Brötzmann Octet: _Machine Gun_ (1968) 
Cherry et al.: _Eternal Rhythm_ (1969 [1968])
Braxton: _For Alto_ (1969) 
Art Ensemble of Chicago: _People in Sorrow_ (1969)
Cherry & Blackwell: _"mu"_ (1969) 
Fontaine & Art Ensemble of Chicago: _Comme à la radio_ (1969)

^^ This is nowhere near comprehensive, of course.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ A good list but if you are going to jazz, why only free jazz? Miles was doing some amazing stuff in the 60s, for example. As for free jazz, perhaps you should include Pharoah Sanders' Tauhid?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ A good list but if you are going to jazz, why only free jazz? Miles was doing some amazing stuff in the 60s, for example. As for free jazz, perhaps you should include Pharoah Sanders' Tauhid?


Free jazz is what I'm most familiar with and can comment on the most. That doesn't mean other stuff isn't worth listening to. I realized just after posting the list that Pharoah Sanders wasn't included; Paul Bley and Jimmy Giuffre are other names that should be there.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*1965*

*Symphony No.6* by Egon Wellesz
Maurice Ohana's *Signes*
*Akrata* by Iannis Xenakis
Ligeti's *Requiem*
Richard Rodney Bennett's opera *The Mines of Sulphur*










Modernistic scores continue to have currency in mid-'60s cinema:

*La religieuse* by Jean-Claude Eloy
Richard Rodney Bennett's *The Nanny*
Giorgio Gaslini's *Un amore*
*Terrore nello spazio* by Gino Marinuzzi Jr.
George Duning's *My Blood Runs Cold*
Paul Misraki's *Alphaville*
*The Skull* by Elisabeth Lutyens


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Two of my faves from *1966* are:

1) Roberto Gerhard's *Epithalamion* which utilizes portions of material he had written for *This Sporting Life* a few years earlier.
2) *The Dorian Horizon* by Toru Takemitsu who recycled passages from his '64 *Woman in the Dunes* film score.

Two of Spain's leading modernists (Cristobal Halffter and Luis de Pablo - both born in 1930 and still with us) wrote film music, too.
Carlos Saura's *The Hunt* features an all-percussion score by Luis de Pablo while Cristobal Halffter provided music for Jules Dassin's *10:30 p.m. Summer*.

A modernistic score which did receive a corresponding soundtrack album was Toshiro Mayuzumi's *The Bible*.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Though the folks who contributed to this thread seemed to have abandoned it, I continue to plough through this decade to submit my *1967* faves.

*Horizon Circled* by Ernst Krenek is outstanding
*Syllabaire pour Phedre* is an iconic piece from Maurice Ohana
Andre Boucourechliev should receive a mention for *Archipelago I*, the 1st of a subsequent series of his.

Johnny Mandel utilized 12-tone techniques in his film score for *Point Blank*.
Piero Piccioni's *Lo Straniero* exhibits his type of minimalism.
Magnetic tape sounds were integrated into Tristram Cary's incidental music for *Quatermass and the Pit*.
Vintage ditties, marches, chant, saloon piano, etc. were intentionally distorted a la Charles Ives in the soundtrack for *Ulysses* by Stanley Myers.
*The Fox* by Lalo Schifrin sounds like French chamber music.
'67 was a banner year for François de Roubaix with his music for *Diaboliquement vôtre*, *Le Samouraï*, *La blonde de Pékin*, *Les Aventuriers*, etc.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

SONNET CLV said:


> I often think I should revisit that _Switched on Bach_ album and give it a reassessment. I often think this. It's been a long while since I last listened to it. It will likely be a long while before I ever do again. I'd much rather listen to all those Cantatas and Chorales … and Sonatas and Partitias and _Goldberg Variations_ and _Brandenburg Concertos_ and ….
> 
> Sorry.


If you go back, listen to the album which came after "Switched On", called "The Well-Tempered Synthesizer." By this time, Carlos had worked out some of the bugs & tuning problems, and the result is much better.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*1968* witnessed, amongst numerous other revolutionary happenings, a transition in the area of electronic music away from magnetic tape collages & _musique concrete_ via 'new' computerized sequencers … which lead towards the early synthesizers used during the 1970s.
Two iconic works in this field were completed in '68 by Norwegian Arne Nordheim: *Solitaire* and *Colorazione*.
It was also a great year for a variety of forms of composition:

Alexandre Tansman's *4 Movements for Orchestra* 
Gerard Schurmann's *6 Studies of Francis Bacon*
*Okanagon* for a solo instrumentalist by Giacinto Scelsi
Maurice Ohana's *Chiffres de Clavecin* 
*Clarinet Concerto* by Thea Musgrave
*Libra*, a chamber piece by Roberto Gerhard
Luigi Dallapiccola's opera on *Ulisse*
Jean Barraque's *Concerto*










The 1960s also witnessed a sequence of films based loosely on Edgar Allan Poe. One of the finest offerings was *Histoires extraordinaires*, a portmanteau of 3 segments by different directors.
Its 3 music scores were by Jean Prodromidès, Diego Masson & Nino Rota.
Other film score special mentions:

*Les Biches* by Pierre Jansen
Ennio Morricone's avant-garde improvisatory *Un tranquillo posto di campagna*
*Dark of the Sun* by Jacques Loussier
… and, as mentioned earlier on within this thread, Jerry Goldsmith's 12-tone *Planet of the Apes*


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*1969*

Olivier Messiaen's *La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus Christ*
*Persephassa* by Iannis Xenakis
*Symphonic Epilogue* by Egon Wellesz
*Cris* by Maurice Ohana
Andre Jolivet's *Mandala* for solo organ
Elliott Carter's *Concerto for Orchestra*
*Music for Prague 1968* by Karel Husa

Plus some more modernistic soundtracks @ the end of this decade:

Antoine Duhamel's *La Sirene du Mississipi*
Vittorio Gelmetti's *Sotto il segno dello scorpione*
*The Illustrated Man* by Jerry Goldsmith
Pierre Jansen's *Le Boucher*


----------

